# Graphtec cutter settings for Perma-Twill



## cgaumont (May 26, 2008)

I would like to know the settings and blade to use on my Graphtec CE6000 cutter for cutting Perma-Twill, if anyone knows.

Thank you


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

cgaumont said:


> I would like to know the settings and blade to use on my Graphtec CE6000 cutter for cutting Perma-Twill, if anyone knows.
> 
> Thank you


On the 6000 for the twill you need 60 degree blade at 17 pressure and slow cut speed. We cut some of the Specialty Material brand glitter twill. 

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## cgaumont (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, I tried those settings, but it is grabbing the material and bunching it up. I have the blade so that is just barely going through the material. Have you had that problem?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Only with the 45 degree. Switch to 60 and like butter.

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## cgaumont (May 26, 2008)

Do you have the offset at 0? I just put in a new blade, 60 degree, and it is still grabbing thre fabric and not going through all the way.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Offset .25

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

cgaumont said:


> Do you have the offset at 0? I just put in a new blade, 60 degree, and it is still grabbing thre fabric and not going through all the way.


You change holders? The 60 takes the red.

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## cgaumont (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you using a backing sheet or a cut board? If not hobby lobby 17.00 for 2 large.

Sent from my LG-H901 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

cgaumont said:


> I would like to know the settings and blade to use on my Graphtec CE6000 cutter for cutting Perma-Twill, if anyone knows.
> 
> Thank you


 
It is not advisable to cut Perma Twill on a roll fed vinyl cutter for a few reasons.

1) Perma Twill has a permanent adhesive. If you do not cut it with a laser cutter then you will have to sew it around the edges to prevent fraying of the edges.

2) You cannot cut anything on a roll fed vinyl cutter that does not have a carrier of some sort.

3) For cutting Twill on a roll fed cutter we recommend using our Pressure Sensitive Twill. This is Twill that comes on a plastic carrier.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## patseguin219 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nick Horvath said:


> It is not advisable to cut Perma Twill on a roll fed vinyl cutter for a few reasons.
> 
> 1) Perma Twill has a permanent adhesive. If you do not cut it with a laser cutter then you will have to sew it around the edges to prevent fraying of the edges.
> 
> ...


Nick, we just bought a roll of the pressure sensitive twill to try with our Graphtec 6000. I am using the stock blade but it doesn't cut cleanly or enough. I don't really want to begin messing with the blade depth because I have it just right for vinyl. Do I have to do that no matter what or should I be using a different type of blade?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

To Cut PS Twill on the Graphtec CE-60 you would need the 1.5mm Blade holder along with the 1.5mm blade.

You can cut Twill with the .09mm blade you are working with but it will not cut consistently and cleanly as you are noticing.


----------



## patseguin219 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nick Horvath said:


> To Cut PS Twill on the Graphtec CE-60 you would need the 1.5mm Blade holder along with the 1.5mm blade.
> 
> You can cut Twill with the .09mm blade you are working with but it will not cut consistently and cleanly as you are noticing.


Thanks Nick, do you have the part numbers for those handy so I can order from the Stahls website?

Also, do you have any advice for inaccurate cutting on vinyl? The machine is only 2 weeks old so the blade is brand new obviously. I've been cutting some lettering and in certain places, curves and straight lines are not cutting properly. The curves are not perfectly round where they are supposed to be and it happens in the same exact places and exact same ways each cut. I have only a sliver of the blade showing through in the holder and I am using all the settings from your site for force, speed, and offset.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

patseguin219 said:


> Thanks Nick, do you have the part numbers for those handy so I can order from the Stahls website?
> 
> Also, do you have any advice for inaccurate cutting on vinyl? The machine is only 2 weeks old so the blade is brand new obviously. I've been cutting some lettering and in certain places, curves and straight lines are not cutting properly. The curves are not perfectly round where they are supposed to be and it happens in the same exact places and exact same ways each cut. I have only a sliver of the blade showing through in the holder and I am using all the settings from your site for force, speed, and offset.


Absolutely.

Graphtec Blade 1.5mm 45 Degree 2 Pk GPTCB15U2
Graphtec Blade 1.5mm 45 Degree 5 Pk GPTCB15U5 

Graphtec Blade Holder for CB15 Blades/Red Tip GPTPHP33CB15N 

On the other subject, what vinyl are you cutting?


----------



## patseguin219 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nick Horvath said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Graphtec Blade 1.5mm 45 Degree 2 Pk GPTCB15U2
> Graphtec Blade 1.5mm 45 Degree 5 Pk GPTCB15U5
> ...


Premium Plus and Thermo Film.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

What level of detail are you cutting?

Both Premium Plus and Thermo Film allow for a moderate level of detail. We recommend a line thickness of 1/8 of an inch.

If you are cutting high detail I would go with the Fashion Film.

I would check to make sure your vinyl is not going crooked on you when its cutting. 

I can PM you with my email address and you can send me pics of what it is doing if you like.


----------

